# Blazers- Warriors Game Thread



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Game's on!!!!!


Go Blazers.....
Looks like J-Rich is out for the game as well as Dunleavy.
Both teams will probably be pretty tired..


Prunetang


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

The whole offense is looking incredibly flat to start out. Not much movement and some badly missed jumpshots... it looks like we need some bench players to step up tonight.....
Prunetang

By the way, 9-1 Golden State...


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone got a HDTV? If so, how many Blazer games have you watched this year in HD?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

ugly


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

did the Blazers finally get their games broadcasted in HD? Cuz i know last year they didnt.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Didn't realize there was a game tonite...don't look like the Blazers did either.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Looks like they forgot to show up......
This is looking pretty ugly so far....but hey, maybe we can pull a New Jersey and get back into this thing. Come on Blazers...show some life.

Prunetang


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Looking good SO FAR for the Warriors...

After watching the last three Warriors games...the Warriors are experts in blowing big leads (like 19 with the Clips!). We'll see how this game plays out.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Yeah, Portland is prety good at blowing the leads as well.....hehe 
Hopefully it is the Warriors blowing the lead in this one tonight though........ 
Prunetang


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Is anyone able to watch this game? If so, how does Zach look? It's looking like his pathetic rebounding of last game has carried over, and his scoring has joined it so that it doesn't get lonely.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I am watching. The whole first unit looked like it wasnt even trying. Zach and Dixon looked probably the worst. Zach is back in now for a second stint, so we will see if he can start putting in some work. 
Prunetang


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeah zach isn't hitting his shots, but he hasn't been in the game much....


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Looks like Vince Carter's back is feeling a lot better tonight. 

:banana:


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

It is actually pretty amazing with as bad as we are playing we are only down by 10 points. After the second unit started scrapping, especially Telfair and Outlaw...it looks we have a little bit of flow again... but our defense is still a problem. No one is boxing out, and Patterson keeps losing his man.....

Prunetang


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Prunetang said:


> It is actually pretty amazing with as bad as we are playing we are only down by 10 points. After the second unit started scrapping, especially Telfair and Outlaw...it looks we have a little bit of flow again... but our defense is still a problem. No one is boxing out, and Patterson keeps losing his man.....
> 
> Prunetang



Agreed. I still see Portland winning this game.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Agreed. I still see Portland winning this game.



Well, that makes one of us.........hehe
I just don't have the faith....especially with the way our defense is playing....or sorry, not playing.

Prunetang


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Will somebody please ****ing BOX OUT? Troy Murphy has 12 rebounds - does the entire Blazers team have that much?


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Just thought I would add this little bit....

I think Monta Ellis is going to be a pretty damned good player in this league eventually.
He is showing a lot on the court as a young guy out of highschool.
I think the warriors might have scored one with him.

Prunetang


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

meru said:


> Will somebody please ****ing BOX OUT? Troy Murphy has 12 rebounds - does the entire Blazers team have that much?


LOL...the Warriors are the worst rebounding team in the NBA.

I just checked the stats and the Blazers have 15 rebounds, so not quite.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Telfair to Outlaw should be on Sportscenter! 

What was that Joel interview thing they showed earlier? I missed most of it and only caught the end when he was fumbling with his words.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Alright.... now we got some hustle!!!!!! Blazers back within 5. 
Randolph may not be playing well....but he is getting some straightup **** calls from the refs.
Joel is keeping us in this with his defense. Him and Viktor just work really well out there together. 
Let's get this one for Samuel...hehe 

Prunetang


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

I've been watching the game on Tivo - started late, skipping commercials, and finally have caught up to live time by the end of the third quarter.

When the Blazers play together - team ball - they are doing great. They're attacking the basket and setting one another up. But there are a LOT of times tonight when players (ie, Dixon, Patterson, Randolph) get satisfied with playing one on one.

Telfair is playing well - great passes, good defense. Nice steal just now off of Ellis for the easy bucket.

Dixon is really streaky - misses 3, hits 3, misses 3. More misses than makes tonight.

Randolph is far too content playing on the wing - when he gets the ball down low, yes, he gets doubled, but the spacing is far better for the team.

Nice pass by Cabarkapa.....


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Warriors going 4 bench players...interesting...


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Randolph gets his fifth foul.

Outlaw's been shooting well, but he really forced that last jumper....

And Baron Davis is just killing the Blazers...


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Oh, my! What a block by the Rattler!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

GS is showing the Blazers how to get a team down and keep them down.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

If there is anything that gives me encouragement from this game it is the play of Telfair. He is scoring, getting assists and playing pretty decent defense.

Gramps...


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

I can't believe some of the stats on Golden State's side:

Murphy with 21 rebounds
Baron Davis with 29 pts, 15 assists and 8 rebounds

Great games for those two.

Gramps...


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

I think Monta's game was more stunning than either Baron or Murph's...he's seen more time on the court these last two games than the previous 40 before that combined. So he's only played about 120 minutes (including this game) all season.

Telfair played well...he'll definitely be someone to look out for in the future.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Samuel said:


> Looks like Vince Carter's back is feeling a lot better tonight.
> 
> :banana:



Luckily we have a guy named Ray Allen; & the double-double kids, Luke Ridnour &.....Robert Swift!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

oh what a fugly game one of the few games i turned it off before the end of the game, please trade ruben! 

I am glad we didnt win the game cus he didnt deserve to win after the 1st quater total junk game, morrison bargnani alridge and gay are looking better and better.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Am I the only one who thought the officiating in this game was atrocious....especially on the Blazers side...Ticky-tack foul after another.....not saying thats the reason why we lost, but it was horrible....


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Boy, rough game to go to. Juan sucked, Zach sucked, Rube sucked, Vic and Blake were invisible... Joel, Sebastian, and Jack were OK I guess. Portland never held a lead and it was rarely under double figures.

Baron basically did whatever he wanted regardless of who was guarding him... he seemed quicker, bigger, and a whole lot better then anyone the Blazers could throw at him. I kept shaking my head recalling what they acquired him for.

It was fun meeting crandc before the game though.

STOMP


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yes this year seems to be the worst year in the terms of the refs in a long time, lots of young refs respecting stars too much imo.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I didn't get to watch the game because I was out drinking beer and chasing women. Now that being said, how did Outlaw do, I saw he shot 50%, but that doesn't necessarily mean he had a good game. Also how did Bassy do? Did he play more in control or was he lost out there? Did he play better or worse then Blake?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I noticed some good passing (particularly the one that split to defenders and got to Zach for a hoop) from Sebastian. not bad for a guy who's passing skills aren't on par with Blakes. 

Anyways, it looks like Blake is just going through and up and down part of his season. Meaning, it's not to be unexpected. He's not nearly as good as his good play indicated (nor as bad as his bad play indicates). he's basically doing a sufficient job, but not enough to warrant the praise he got (btw, telfair isn't doing a sufficient enough job to warrant the insane praise he was once getting either).

Overall, that horrendous start by the team (wasn't it like 13-1?) was just too much to come back from.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I would start Telfair over Blake. It looks like Telfair has really come alive the last couple of games, especially on the defensive end.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

hasoos said:


> I didn't get to watch the game because I was out drinking beer and chasing women. Now that being said, how did Outlaw do, I saw he shot 50%, but that doesn't necessarily mean he had a good game. Also how did Bassy do? Did he play more in control or was he lost out there? Did he play better or worse then Blake?


first of all, you made a good choice of what to do with your free time last night (IMO). 

Just one fans opinion on your questions, but I should have included Outlaw in the _did OK_ mention of my post above. He was the team's best outside threat sinking several perimeter shots, but on D at times his footwork made me think of a baby giraff trying to use one of those airport express walkways. Sebastian did well for the most part, passing early and knifing to the hoop, but he seemed to have a lot of confidence issues with his outside shot... I recall him making one and clanging several others. He'd hesitate before shooting and visibly beat himself up afterwords. For much of the night he was matched up against Monta Ellis (the W's strait from HS 2nd round pick) and I'd say that they pretty much played to a standstill. I thought he played better then Blake, but thats not saying much.

STOMP


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

bassy and outlaw had good games but everyone was below what we saw during the home strench, bassy hahad a good deal of steals which his has been tearing it up the last couple of games. Bassy actually got us close 2 or 3 times with his steals and scoring or dimes, outlaw's shot and stroke has improved a good deal. Blake has been playing rather average or below lately a few good buckets but poor defense, in fact our defense as been really bad the last three games.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

hasoos said:


> I didn't get to watch the game because I was out drinking beer and chasing women. Now that being said, how did Outlaw do, I saw he shot 50%, but that doesn't necessarily mean he had a good game. Also how did Bassy do? Did he play more in control or was he lost out there? Did he play better or worse then Blake?


Perhaps the more interesting question, how did you do? :clown: 



Sambonius said:


> I would start Telfair over Blake. It looks like Telfair has really come alive the last couple of games, especially on the defensive end.


While some in the tabloid business may prefer to paint in negatives shades, there are some of us who think the fire displayed kicking over benches and getting in minor competitive scrapes in practice can be a good thing.



STOMP said:


> Baron basically did whatever he wanted regardless of who was guarding him... he seemed quicker, bigger, and a whole lot better then anyone the Blazers could throw at him. I kept shaking my head recalling what they acquired him for.


No fooling. When you watch guards like Andre Miller and Baron Davis and Jason Kidd just abuse us at will, it's kind of demoralizing how weak our back court is by comparison.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Yea kind of interesting you bring that up about the stronger, larger PG abusing the Blazers. Steve Blake is listed at like 165 pounds. I am 3 inches shorter then him, and I don't think if I stripped myself to 8% bodyfat that I could weigh 165 pounds. If there is one thing Blake could afford to do, it is to put on some muscle. Get that guy some protein shakes and lock him in the gym!


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

I really liked the play of Outlaw tonight. One thing that really impressed me was when he jumped very high for that defensive rebound. I feel like he should be trying to do this on the offensive boards more. Put him on the weak side and have him charge in for the rebound, since he can outjump everyone. It seemed like to me, we were not putting anyone in rebounding position for offensive boards. I liked the way the team fought back. Dixon was just killing us in the first quarter.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Ugly game, Blazers looked like they were mired in deep mud. Warriors had just come off yet another tough loss, were missing 3 players, this was a winnable game. About the only high point of the game was Outlaw's dunks, but even he tried to be a jump shooter. Blazers got killed on the boards by a weak team. Warriors over and over waltzed to the basket. 
Aside from Outlaw the only good things about the evening were meeting Stomp, getting a couple of autographs & I think I got some good pics. There are still exposures left on one of my rolls of film so I'll take some pictures of the cats to use it up and get them all developed.


----------

